# 87070 and 87077



## astickley (Oct 10, 2012)

CPT code 87070 is used for aerobic bacterial culture (for isolation and presumptive isolates), if a technologists performs an agglutination test (a definitive test) for Staphylococcus and it is negative can we bill cpt code 87077?

Thank You!


----------

